# fantasy of flight and warbird adventures



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 10, 2010)

just some pictures from my last floridatrip

thought i would share a few 

starting with the Corsair at warbirds adventures ( just on loan )


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 10, 2010)

shi..y
one was not resized..

maybe a mod can help

a few more of the corsair and the stallion 51 area


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 10, 2010)

testrun of a T-6 and some from Fantasy of Flight


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 10, 2010)

a few more..


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice shots... when were you last there?

Had to be recently, the B-26 was on the ramp last month when I was there.

.


.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 10, 2010)

and more


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 10, 2010)

i was there now in december..so not long ago 

the Vigilante was a gate guard at the airport i went from when going back home


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweet Gutt!~


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice,

Toyed with going up in one of the Mustangs once but the price is a little steep.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 10, 2010)

Junkers88A1 said:


> i was there now in december..so not long ago
> 
> the Vigilante was a gate guard at the airport i went from when going back home



Ha... so was I.. did you know there is another museum 20 min away:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/another-museum-19191.html

I didnt get to sit in the Corsair but I got up close to the Natter and V-1

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/fantasy-flight-fl-19146.html

I live about 1.5 hours away. Apparently there is a complete Lancaster in creates. I saw a P-36 being restored too.


He flies a warbird every day, weather permitting... did he take one up while you were there?

.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 10, 2010)

been there many years ago. and no rides this time  flown the Crazy Horse but the price is now to steep..hehe


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 10, 2010)

Great pictures there GF, many thanks you lucky dog. Picture resize done also


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 10, 2010)

Great shots Guttorm, thanks mate! 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome pictures. 


Wheels


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 11, 2010)

Beaut shots! 8)


----------



## Geedee (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow. 

I will get there one day, its on my list !


----------



## DBII (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice birds. I would like to go also.

DBII


----------



## evangilder (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice stuff. Those are some really clean hangar floors!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 13, 2010)

its some nice places..and the floors are so clean one could eat of them..hehe


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 13, 2010)

Very cool, pics! I'm envious!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2010)

a few more shoots from the trip


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2010)

and some more


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2010)

and two more


----------



## Heinz (Jan 17, 2010)

Great shots Guttorm!


----------

